

Ask HN: Link to a site designed using a CSS framework (Blueprint, 960,etc)? - conoryoung

I'd like to see an example of a creative use that a CSS frameworks has been put to in the design of a real site.<p>Does anyone know of any sites that were designed using a CSS framework (Blueprint, 960, etc)?<p>If so, a link would be appreciated. Thanks.
======
jaddison
Our social photo sharing website Snapact (<http://www.snapact.com/>) uses
Blueprint - but not to its full extent. We don't take particular advantage of
typography and certain other benefits.

------
bdmac97
My site uses 960.gs but not for EVERYTHING. Also not sure how creative the use
is but here ya go - <http://www.launchly.com>

------
ApolloRising
Try <http://cssbeauty.com> for some examples, you should find a few

